# Just came from HD



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I was in HD and there is a lady asking for receptacle boxes, the guy in HD says they do NOT have any receptacle boxes only switch boxes :laughing:
> She calls her husband, her husband tells the HD guy they are the same thing, he just needs three GEM boxes, he says they don't have any GEM boxes all the while holding two of them in his hands :laughing:


Those guys are good entertainment.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you recommend to her that using 10/2 and 10/3 is a better job?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I went in to buy 33' of 3/0 for a service upgrade. The guy cutting the wire is the "master electrician" for the store. The guy was trying to be real cool with me, joking about the "extra" wire he was gonna give me "just in case." I said "I only need 33' bro." He says "Eh, a little extra never hurts, right?" I said "Give me whatever you want, as long as you write down 33' on the ticket." He starts rolling it off, walking down the aisle, and I can tell he's already way past 33'. He says "This ought be plenty for ya buddy." 

When I finished the job, I called the store manager and let him know about the 32' I had *LEFT OVER!* He was pissed, and I told him I'd bring the remnant piece back. He said to keep it and that he'd adjust his inventory. I explained to him that at this rate, they are giving away 1/2 of every roll of wire, which comes out to a loss of almost $1,000 per roll, and that in the end it will cost us more money.

The guy still works there. I've complained about him several times. They don't care. 

I also had a guy casually "accuse" me of setting up a marijuana grow room, as I had a couple rolls of 10/2 NM for a kitchen re-wire I was working on. He asked me if I was "looking for some hydro" to which I played dumb, and acted like I didn't know what he was talking about. To me, that sounded like he thought he knew what i was up to and wanted to know if i wanted to buy some weed.

He also still works there. 

I applied there after I got laid off in an effort to make ends meet. I was clearly way more qualified than anyone they have in there now, completely flexible of availability. Never even got an interview. But these are the people they are happy to employ.

I still shop there :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

B W E said:


> I went in to buy 33' of 3/0 for a service upgrade. The guy cutting the wire is the "master electrician" for the store. The guy was trying to be real cool with me, joking about the "extra" wire he was gonna give me "just in case." I said "I only need 33' bro." He says "Eh, a little extra never hurts, right?" I said "Give me whatever you want, as long as you write down 33' on the ticket." He starts rolling it off, walking down the aisle, and I can tell he's already way past 33'. He says "This ought be plenty for ya buddy."
> 
> When I finished the job, I called the store manager and let him know about the 32' I had LEFT OVER! He was pissed, and I told him I'd bring the remnant piece back. He said to keep it and that he'd adjust his inventory. I explained to him that at this rate, they are giving away 1/2 of every roll of wire, which comes out to a loss of almost $1,000 per roll, and that in the end it will cost us more money.
> 
> ...


You're a weird fella.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You're a weird fella.


Whys that?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You're a weird fella.


Whys that?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Funny thing is, some of the guys in the box stores make pretty good scratch. When I see an online ad for someone to work the electrical aisle at HD, it's usually over 20 bucks an hour. I'd say that's pretty good for retail. Makes me wonder if the counter guys at the supply houses make that much.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Funny thing is, some of the guys in the box stores make pretty good scratch. When I see an online ad for someone to work the electrical aisle at HD, it's usually over 20 bucks an hour. I'd say that's pretty good for retail. Makes me wonder if the counter guys at the supply houses make that much.


lowes is low 20's also - their pro desk guys can make larger dollars 
I thought the counter guys made a piece of the sale ie commission


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just this past October we had a power killing snowstorm that killed power her for 3-10 days depending on how unlucky you were. I head a HD guy telling a person " yep you just put one plug into one outlet and the other one in another outlet and you get 240V and 30 amps" I turned to say something and thank god my wife was with me cause she grabbed me by the junk and took me to the paint isle! In hind site she was dead on right and I was glad I didn't get involved......by the way I've never been lead around a box store that way since!!


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Funny thing is, some of the guys in the box stores make pretty good scratch. When I see an online ad for someone to work the electrical aisle at HD, it's usually over 20 bucks an hour. I'd say that's pretty good for retail. Makes me wonder if the counter guys at the supply houses make that much.


At our local irby the counter guys start at 13 with 1% of all their sales for commission.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B W E said:


> I went in to buy 33' of 3/0 for a service upgrade. The guy cutting the wire is the "master electrician" for the store. The guy was trying to be real cool with me, joking about the "extra" wire he was gonna give me "just in case." I said "I only need 33' bro." He says "Eh, a little extra never hurts, right?" I said "Give me whatever you want, as long as you write down 33' on the ticket." He starts rolling it off, walking down the aisle, and I can tell he's already way past 33'. He says "This ought be plenty for ya buddy."
> 
> When I finished the job, I called the store manager and let him know about the 32' I had *LEFT OVER!* He was pissed, and I told him I'd bring the remnant piece back. He said to keep it and that he'd adjust his inventory. I explained to him that at this rate, they are giving away 1/2 of every roll of wire, which comes out to a loss of almost $1,000 per roll, and that in the end it will cost us more money.
> 
> ...



Hope none of those guys apply for a job with you and list HD as a reference :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You're a weird fella.





B W E said:


> Whys that?


None of us know what made you weird. :jester:

But taking the time to complain you got something more is in fact weird. :thumbsup:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was in a big box store once and walked by the electric fire places and saw this on a sign.

"A standard 15A circuit will trip at 80% of its rated load, leaving 12.5A or 1500W available for use. As a result 1500W is the largest space heater that can be plugged into a standard household receptacle."

These people can't even do simple math let alone know what the code book says.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

So you never told us how the "hydro" was?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> None of us know what made you weird. :jester:
> 
> But taking the time to complain you got something more is in fact weird. :thumbsup:


I didn't like the fact he was essentially stealing from a place I spend a lot of money at. In the end, that makes prices go up.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

problem is they lose so much money from hiring $5 an hour talent that runs over product with forklifts, misplaces everything and drool on themselves when they aren't wrecking things, it probably won't make much of a difference.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Svtlightning207 said:


> problem is they lose so much money from hiring $5 an hour talent that runs over product with forklifts, misplaces everything and drool on themselves when they aren't wrecking things, it probably won't make much of a difference.


I'm sure it makes a huge difference. $1,000 a roll on a $2,000 roll of wire is a big problem. If it was your business you'd care.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

they write it off. they have more money than god.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

The guy in the electrical isle told me that if I could convince the trash truck driver to step away from his truck after emptying their dumpsters, then I would find the mother load of parts and tools....


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Svtlightning207 said:


> they write it off. they have more money than god.


We end up paying more for lost inventory. No ifs ands or buts about it. They would do far better training their employees better than throwing away 500' of 3/0 per roll.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

B W E said:


> I didn't like the fact he was essentially stealing from a place I spend a lot of money at. In the end, that makes prices go up.


I find it interesting that you would maintain a business relationship with a retail store and not be more committed to using your local wholesaler.

I avoid the big box stores unless I am in a bind and need to get some trim pieces or lamps on a weekend.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I find it interesting that you would maintain a business relationship with a retail store and not be more committed to using your local wholesaler.
> 
> I avoid the big box stores unless I am in a bind and need to get some trim pieces or lamps on a weekend.


If you use HD like a supply house they are usually cheaper. Go to the pro desk with your next takeoff and have them quote it, you may be very surprised.....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B W E said:


> I went in to buy 33' of 3/0 for a service upgrade. The guy cutting the wire is the "master electrician" for the store. The guy was trying to be real cool with me, joking about the "extra" wire he was gonna give me "just in case." I said "I only need 33' bro." He says "Eh, a little extra never hurts, right?" I said "Give me whatever you want, as long as you write down 33' on the ticket." He starts rolling it off, walking down the aisle, and I can tell he's already way past 33'. He says "This ought be plenty for ya buddy."
> 
> When I finished the job, I called the store manager and let him know about the 32' I had *LEFT OVER!* He was pissed, and I told him I'd bring the remnant piece back. He said to keep it and that he'd adjust his inventory. I explained to him that at this rate, they are giving away 1/2 of every roll of wire, which comes out to a loss of almost $1,000 per roll, and that in the end it will cost us more money.
> 
> ...


That is a RAT move if I've ever heard of one. Take the money and run if it's free.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

The help in box stores departments are usually worthless when it comes to the trade. I wouldn't ask them to change the batteries in my remote.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Modern Castle Inc. said:


> If you use HD like a supply house they are usually cheaper. Go to the pro desk with your next takeoff and have them quote it, you may be very surprised.....


The only thing I can get cheaper at the local SH is recessed lights, so, that's all I usually get from them, unless I have a bunch of special order stuff.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> That is a RAT move if I've ever heard of one. Take the money and run if it's free.


You're calling me a rat?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> I went in to buy 33' of 3/0 for a service upgrade. The guy cutting the wire is the "master electrician" for the store. The guy was trying to be real cool with me, joking about the "extra" wire he was gonna give me "just in case." I said "I only need 33' bro." He says "*Eh, a little extra never hurts, right?" * I said "Give me whatever you want, as long as you write down 33' on the ticket." He starts rolling it off, walking down the aisle, and I can tell he's already way past 33'. He says *"This ought be plenty for ya buddy."
> *
> ..................................................
> 
> I still shop there :thumbup::thumbup:


Maybe he thinks you're cute. :brows::icon_cheesygrin::icon_wink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B W E said:


> You're calling me a rat?


Will you be meeting me at an HD parkinglot driving a U Haul van ?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Will you be meeting me at an HD parkinglot driving a U Haul van ?


No. Just wondering why you'd call me a rat.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B W E said:


> No. Just wondering why you'd call me a rat.


He's jealous.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B W E said:


> No. Just wondering why you'd call me a rat.


I would just take it as a compliment if someone gave me an extra 32' of wire . reporting him to his boss for it seemed ratish, no offence.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Wholesalers around here can generally beat big box stores, and they will bring it to my door. The big box stores are the wal marts of our industry as far as i am concerned.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Supply houses around here can beat the BB stores in hardware items, boxes et.. but not in Cu. Unless it is larger wire that the BB doesn't carry.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I would just take it as a compliment if someone gave me an extra 32' of wire . reporting him to his boss for it seemed ratish, no offence.


I guess that just a difference in our character. You're ok with receiving stolen property, and ripping off a company you do a lot of business with and depend on. I'm not. Good luck with that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B W E said:


> I guess that just a difference in our character. You're ok with receiving stolen property, and ripping off a company you do a lot of business with and depend on. I'm not. Good luck with that.


Home Depot does not give a rats ass about you or 'the lot of bussines' you do there.

If they gave me extra anything I would take it and sleep well.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

B W E said:


> I guess that just a difference in our character. You're ok with receiving stolen property, and ripping off a company you do a lot of business with and depend on. I'm not. Good luck with that.


Home Depot charges me I think 18% interest on my credit card.. if they really cared about me.. they would give me a 9.9% rate instead..

They send me a thank-you letter every month for being a valued customer.. that does exactly what for me.. :blink::blink:

I wish the wire guy gave ne an extra (30) feet of 3/0 copper and I would sleep just fine..


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Home Depot does not give a rats ass about you or 'the lot of bussines' you do there.
> 
> If they gave me extra anything I would take it and sleep well.


There's is a difference in them giving you something as a "token of their gratitude" and an employee stealing from them / being lazy/stupid.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

B W E said:


> There's is a difference in them giving you something as a "token of their gratitude" and an employee stealing from them / being lazy/stupid.


I still don't see why you care what someone else's employee is doing.. are you a HD stockholder.. :blink::blink:

The guy did you a solid.. be grateful and move on.. :thumbsup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> Home Depot charges me I think 18% interest on my credit card.. if they really cared about me.. they would give me a 9.9% rate instead..
> 
> They send me a thank-you letter every month for being a valued customer.. that does exactly what for me.. :blink::blink:
> 
> I wish the wire guy gave ne an extra (30) feet of 3/0 copper and I would sleep just fine..


Maybe if you had better credit they'd be more inclined to give you a better rate? Just pay cash for everything.... Much cheaper that way.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B W E said:


> There's is a difference in them giving you something as a "token of their gratitude" and an employee stealing from them / being lazy/stupid.


The last time I left someone with a "token of my gratitude", they ran out of the room holding their nose.:jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B W E said:


> There's is a difference in them giving you something as a "token of their gratitude" and an employee stealing from them / being lazy/stupid.


Yes there is, just like there is a difference between that and someone going to HD employee, slipping him a few bucks to help sneak a snowblower out the door. To me that would be wrong and I would not do that.

But it is not my job, nor my moral obligation to make sure HDs employees sell the products properly.

You asked for, paid for, have receipt for, X amount of wire, for whatever reasons HDs representative provided you with X+ feet of wire. That is an internal problem HD has to address. If you feel that is worth wasting your time to complain about that it certainly your business, to me it is just weird.

:laughing:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> I still don't see why you care what someone else's employee is doing.. are you a HD stockholder.. :blink::blink:
> 
> The guy did you a solid.. be grateful and move on.. :thumbsup:


The guy did me a solid? You're crazy. Nobody stealing from their employer on my behalf is "doing me a solid". Start thinking like that and surprise, you're on candid camera, and then booked for receiving stolen property is some sting.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B W E said:


> The guy did me a solid? You're crazy. Nobody stealing from their employer on my behalf is "doing me a solid". Start thinking like that and surprise, you're on candid camera, and then booked for receiving stolen property is some sting.


Dude, that's a bit far fetched. i understand your spiritual views and why what he did is a "sin". But in this world, if I order 10 cases of receptacles and the counter guy gives me an extra one as a bonus, I'd accept it as a gift instead of trying to get him fired or reprimanded. live and let live, the poor guy at his own stake was trying to let you live. HD is a major corporation, all these overcuts and losses are already figured into the price of all their merchandise before it even hits the market.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Dude, that's a bit far fetched. i *understand your spiritual views and why what he did is a "sin"*. But in this world, if I order *10 cases of receptacles and the counter guy gives me an extra one as a bonus, I'd accept it as a gift* instead of trying to get him fired or reprimanded. live and let live, the poor guy at his own stake was trying to let you live. HD is a major corporation, *all these overcuts and losses are already figured into the price of all their merchandise before it even hits the market.*


1. This has nothing to do with my religion or faith, so lets not dumb this down to that level. It's about right and wrong, simple as that.

2. This was not a simple case of "Buy 10, get one free" where they were giving away a $3 box of receptacles. You're trying to compare this to some sort of promotion, which is was not. If guys working for you were installing 20 can lights or receptacles but only writing up invoices for 10, I think you'd be pissed and they'd be fired, and you'd appreciate, me, as your client, bringing it to your attention. Please, PLEASE try to tell me I'm wrong.

3. Already figured into the prices? Um, you're dead wrong on that. Explain how a company figures in 50% loss on a product yet still has low prices that beat supply houses on the same product.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B W E said:


> 1. This has nothing to do with my religion or faith, so lets not dumb this down to that level. It's about right and wrong, simple as that.
> 
> 2. This was not a simple case of "Buy 10, get one free" where they were giving away a $3 box of receptacles. You're trying to compare this to some sort of promotion, which is was not. If guys working for you were installing 20 can lights or receptacles but only writing up invoices for 10, I think you'd be pissed and they'd be fired, and you'd appreciate, me, as your client, bringing it to your attention. Please, PLEASE try to tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> 3. Already figured into the prices? Um, you're dead wrong on that. Explain how a company figures in 50% loss on a product yet still has low prices that beat supply houses on the same product.


These companies do figure that into their prices, when I was in high school I worked at local supermarket that guaranteed the price on shelf matched the computer price or it was free. Every Saturday night righ before midnight I had the same lady who came through with a couple hundred dollar order and would get it for less than $20, one week I told her she to wait for ten minutes for all of the prices to get adjusted, she complained to management, I was called into the office and told to never do that again, that our prices have that built in.
Home Depot really beats your supply house? You should look at another supply house and talk to the inside sales guys


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B W E said:


> 1. This has nothing to do with my religion or faith, so lets not dumb this down to that level. It's about right and wrong, simple as that.
> 
> 2. This was not a simple case of "Buy 10, get one free" where they were giving away a $3 box of receptacles. You're trying to compare this to some sort of promotion, which is was not. If guys working for you were installing 20 can lights or receptacles but only writing up invoices for 10, I think you'd be pissed and they'd be fired, and you'd appreciate, me, as your client, bringing it to your attention. Please, PLEASE try to tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> 3. Already figured into the prices? Um, you're dead wrong on that. Explain how a company figures in 50% loss on a product yet still has low prices that beat supply houses on the same product.


I guess I've been guilty of #2 in my past employment while giving the occasional customer a free outlet in the course of my job. And if a cash exchange between you and the cutter bought you that extra wire i would wholeheartedly agree with you it was wrong. On a moral point of view you are right, on a reality point of view, your wrong.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B W E said:


> There's is a difference in them giving you something as a "token of their gratitude" and an employee stealing from them / being lazy/stupid.


I agree with you wholeheartedly. This nice guy is costing HD money and the business expects this to happen and they account for it in their overhead. They might call it "leakage" and every customer that shops there pays for it. I have it set up in my business for dead beats that don't pay. You don't want to know how much. :no:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> There's is a difference in them giving you something as a "token of their gratitude" and an employee stealing from them / being lazy/stupid.



See post # 28. :laughing::jester:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly. This nice guy is costing HD money and the business expects this to happen and they account for it in their overhead. They might call it "leakage" and every customer that shops there pays for it. I have it set up in my business for dead beats that don't pay. You don't want to know how much. :no:


I don't think businesses account for 50% of their products being handed out for free. Sure, they take shrinkage into account, but nowhere near 50%.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

B W E said:


> I went in to buy 33' of 3/0 for a service upgrade. The guy cutting the wire is the "master electrician" for the store. The guy was trying to be real cool with me, joking about the "extra" wire he was gonna give me "just in case." I said "I only need 33' bro." He says "Eh, a little extra never hurts, right?" I said "Give me whatever you want, as long as you write down 33' on the ticket." He starts rolling it off, walking down the aisle, and I can tell he's already way past 33'. He says "This ought be plenty for ya buddy."
> 
> When I finished the job, I called the store manager and let him know about the 32' I had *LEFT OVER!* He was pissed, and I told him I'd bring the remnant piece back. He said to keep it and that he'd adjust his inventory. I explained to him that at this rate, they are giving away 1/2 of every roll of wire, which comes out to a loss of almost $1,000 per roll, and that in the end it will cost us more money.
> 
> ...


dude, just stop smoking that hydro and maybe you will stop hallucinating about all that extra wire. get off the drugs, man !


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

"I will not lie, cheat, or steal; nor shall I tolerate those who do." That's the ideal. Talk it over with the man in the mirror, the next time you have doubts.

Always amazes me how outraged outlaws are when somone respects the law. "Everyone does it." No, they don't. "You're not perfect." I know that ... but that doesn't mean I have to stop trying. "You're a rat." Well ... even a rat is smart enough to know you'll next be stealing his cheese.

As for the box stores ...
Did a little 'guided tour' the other night, showing the folks there how the widgets in the electrical aisle went together. Figured they ought to know the difference between a two-pole breaker and a tandem. I also stressed it was not their job to give instructions

That said, the only really 'bad advice' I've heard in box stores came from customers .... like the guy who was insisting on using garden hose as a raceway, rather then sealtite. Guess he didn't like the color. (So THAT's why they make NPS->NPT connectors!)

Be the store "pro?" I don't know. Do I want to spend all day listening to handy-dandys tell me it's perfectly OK to do something because 'it won't be inspected?'


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting post....

My luck would be strolling up to the register and having a "knowledgable" employee notice near 60' of 3/0 instead of the 33' posted on the slip. Then I'd probably be arrested for "Theft By Deception" *. I'd rather not sell my character for 30' of wire. :blink:

_(*)Fails to correct a false impression which the deceiver previously created or reinforced, or which the deceiver knows to be influencing another to whom he stands in a fiduciary or confidential relationship_


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

B W E said:


> I went in to buy 33' of 3/0 for a service upgrade. The guy cutting the wire is the "master electrician" for the store. The guy was trying to be real cool with me, joking about the "extra" wire he was gonna give me "just in case." I said "I only need 33' bro." He says "Eh, a little extra never hurts, right?" I said "Give me whatever you want, as long as you write down 33' on the ticket." He starts rolling it off, walking down the aisle, and I can tell he's already way past 33'. He says "This ought be plenty for ya buddy."
> 
> When I finished the job, I called the store manager and let him know about the 32' I had *LEFT OVER!* He was pissed, and I told him I'd bring the remnant piece back. He said to keep it and that he'd adjust his inventory. I explained to him that at this rate, they are giving away 1/2 of every roll of wire, which comes out to a loss of almost $1,000 per roll, and that in the end it will cost us more money.
> 
> ...


If it was that big of a deal, why not tell the cashier, and have a manager right then and there re-cut the wire, and only take out with you what you are paying for. Or offer to pay for all the wire. 

The manager probably did not want to hear the story, cause, if you told him the same thing you typed here...I would think your are still somewhat responsible. You knew you had more wire than what was on the ticket. You chose to pay for what was written on the ticket.

You knowingly took more than you paid for...that is stealing, as the wire measure guy does not have the right to discount...and the exchange (purchase) happens at the register, not when you tell the guy what wire you want.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

B W E said:


> I guess that just a difference in our character. You're ok with receiving stolen property, and ripping off a company you do a lot of business with and depend on. I'm not. Good luck with that.


Yet, you went through with it.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mdfriday said:


> Yet, you went through with it.


Yep, you got me, I'm a thief......:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So, when your supply house sends you two of something instead of one, do you let them know? I do, even small items. I called them about a $10 part they sent me twice and charged me once for. Told the salesmen, my soul isn't for sale for 10 bucks. I think is you rationalize the small stuff, you start down a slippery slope.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I guess in hindsight, letting them know before I left would have been the better way to go, however, considering my intention was never to rip them off, it really doesn't matter. I was buying the stuff on my way to the job, so i didn't really have time to deal with getting a bunch of people involved at that time. I have no regrets about the way I handled, rat or no rat.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

K-A-R-M-A :sorcerer:


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

Do I have this correct. You told the guy "give me whatever you want as long as you write 33 on the slip" Is that Correct???

If that is what happened you pretty much told him you appreciate him hooking you up. 

Then you called the store and reported him multiple times as well as another employee??

And you also admitted you were denied a job there?

Sounds to me like your just pissed you didn't get a job, now you are crying like a little girl trying to help your self esteem.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

so you be ok for making a guy (who was nice with you with the extra wire) lose his job (maybe father of a big family) just to make sure a big fat cororation like hd doesn't go bankrupt?? you need to work on your values and stop ratting


----------

